# Mein Koi und Schwimmteich



## Koiteich2013 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade in der Planung für meinen 13,6 mal 6,4 Schwimmteich in dem ich auch Kois halten möchte. Vermutlich wird er gebaut mit Naturagart Filtergraben.
Ich überlege gerade ob ich zusätzlich zur Dammdurchführung (Punkt 4) einen Durchlass(14)
baue , den ich nach Bedarf öffnen und schliessen kann. Wenn ich also schwimmen möchte dann öffne ich diese Schleuse und die Fische können sich in den  Filtergraben zurückziehen.
Auch zur Laichzeit wäre es doch der optimale Ort für meine Kois. Habt Ihr sowas schon mal gesehen, oder hat da jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen.

Die Planung sieht sehr schön aus, jedoch wird der Naturagart-Filtergraben als alleinige Filterung bei einem Koi- und Schwimmteich nicht ausreichend sein, es sei denn, es sind nur 5 Kois bei den angegebenen 100 kbm geplant.

Die Durchlässe oder Schleusen müssten dann auch so groß sein, dasss die Fische dort auch problemlos rein und raus schwimmen könnten. Dafür ist meiner Meinung nach eine Öffnung von 1m Breite und 50cm Tiefe schon optimal. Warum eigentlich eine Schleuse? Baue doch einfach so, dass sich die Fische dort stets und ständig zurück ziehen können. Auf beiden Seiten einen entsprechenden Durchgang und dann verstecken sie sich dort unter Seerosen und anderen Pflanzen auch vor der Sonne und vor Fressfeinden wie den __ Reiher.

Die Fische sind Fluchttiere und werden eher blitzschnell in die Tiefe abrauschen wollen, wenn ihr dort baden gehen wollt. Wenn die Schleusen offen sind, müsstet ihr die Fisch ja auch erst einmal dort hinein treiben und das ist auch wiederum Stress für die Tiere. Sollten sie bzw. müssten sie auch nach oben flüchten, kann es auch passieren, dass sie aus dem Wasser springen und an Land liegen.

Ach ja, es bietet sich auch an, den Teich dann mit Bodenabläufen zu versehen, da die Fische ordentlich Dreck machen der dann zu Boden sinkt und dort verrottet. Aber das war ja jetzt nicht Thema, da ich nicht weiß, ob ihr dann auch mit dem NG-Zielsaugsystem arbeitet.


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

Moin,

ich denke, dass die Methode mit den Schleusen an sich das NG-Filtergrabensystem aushebeln, weil so der gewollte Filterkreislauf gestört wird. Vermutlich wird so, das was im Filtergraben bleiben sollte, zurück in den Teich können. In meinen Augen eher kontraproduktiv.

Ausserdem denke ich, dass Koi, wenn man sich intensiv mit ihnen beschäftigt, kein Problem mit ein paar ruhigen Schwimmern haben werden. Habt ihr allerdings eine Horde fröhlich planschender Kinder, solltet Ihr den Fischen zuliebe auf die Fische verzichten.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

@Zacky,

ein Bodenablauf habe ich geplant.

@Blumenelse,

die Schleuse wollte ich auch nur aufmachen falls gebadet wird. Ich will flexibel sein, 
Eventuell lassen sich ja die Fische mit Futter in die gewünschte Richtung locken.
Wenn die Schleusen 3, 4 mal im Jahr auf sind dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das
sofort die Fadenalgen explosiv wachsen, oder ?

Ich finde die Teichpanzerung mit Zement von NG nicht so schön, kann man nicht einfach im oberen Teichdrittel eine zweite Folie einkleben um sich gegen UV Strahlung und Eisgang zu schützen ?

Danke für Eure Antworten

Heiko



ich denke, dass die Methode mit den Schleusen an sich das NG-Filtergrabensystem aushebeln, weil so der gewollte Filterkreislauf gestört wird. Vermutlich wird so, das was im Filtergraben bleiben sollte, zurück in den Teich können. In meinen Augen eher kontraproduktiv.

Ausserdem denke ich, dass Koi, wenn man sich intensiv mit ihnen beschäftigt, kein Problem mit ein paar ruhigen Schwimmern haben werden. Habt ihr allerdings eine Horde fröhlich planschender Kinder, solltet Ihr den Fischen zuliebe auf die Fische verzichten. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## willi1954 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

Moin

ich habe auch einen nach Naturagart gebauten Filtergraben. Nach dem Bau 2010 sah er so aus:
 
Nur 3 Jahre später ist daraus ein fast undurchdringliches Pflanzendickicht geworden.
   
Solch ein Dickicht ist für Kois eher ungeeignet. Zumal ich froh bin, das ich keine Fische in dem Filtergraben habe.
Sie würden sofort alles an __ Schnecken, Insektenlarven, Kleintiere usw. vertilgen. 
Zudem, einen Filtergraben als alleinige Filteranlage für Kois zu nutzen, funktioniert nicht.
Ich nutze ein Spaltsieb und einen Eigenbau Tonnenfilter für die eigentliche Filterung. Bei einem reinen fischlosen
Teich mag das NG Prinzip funktionieren, aber bei Kois glaube ich nicht daran.

LG Willi


----------



## Koiteich2013 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

Wie ist es denn mit Mücken an Deinem Filtergraben ? Ich habe ein bißchen Angst das er wie ein Magnet wirkt. Falls dem so ist, sind die Mücken dann nur am Filtergraben oder kommt es im Umkreis auch zu einer Plage ?


----------



## willi1954 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

die Mücken halten sich in den üblichen Grenzen, es gibt ja genügend Fressfeinde.
Mehr Mücken kommen eher in Regentonnen oder änlichem vor.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

Servus Heiko

Herzlich Willkommen

Wegen der Mücken brauchst du keine Angst haben, da gibt es sehr viele Freßfeinde im Filtergraben.
Von Libellenlarven, Käferlarven über __ Molche und __ Frösche und __ Kröten, alles Freßfeinde.

Ich finde deine Planung nicht schlecht, nur leider wird der Filtergraben, selbst ohne Koi zu klein sein. Man geht von einem Drittel bis zur Hälfte von reinigender Bepflanzung aus.
OK ... mit mechanischer Filterung zusätzlich, die bei Koi unabdingbar wäre, wird der Filtergraben reichen.

Warum macht Ihr den Teicheinstieg nicht an der Terrasse, links bei dem kleinen Häuschen ?

Würde sich meiner Meinung nach anbieten


----------



## Koiteich2013 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

Danke für den Tip. Wir werden sicherlich noch einiges ändern. Ich weiß nicht ob ich quackende __ Frösche haben will. Wie lange ist den so die Quak Phase der Frösche ?


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

Also meine Teichfrösche waren das ganze Jahr da, haben aber "gemütlich" gequakt im Gegensatz von einem einzigen Laubfrosch, der wirklich krach macht, aber nur ca. 6 Wochen lang, von mitte April bis Ende Mai/Anfang Juni, zur Paarungszeit. Ganz leises Knurren geben der __ Grasfrosch und auch die Erdkröten von sich, beide hört man nur ganz leise in der Nacht, wenn es ganz leise ist.
Also wenn sich kein Laubfrosch ansiedelt ist das Gequake halb so wild. Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran und wenn es mal nicht quakt, fehlt einem was.


----------



## mic_chief (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*

Hallo Heiko,

Gegen __ Frösche oder __ Kröten kannst Du nicht viel machen. Die kommen von allein und bleiben so lange es ihnen bei Dir gefällt. 
In meinem Filtergraben sieht es ähnlich aus, da wäre auch kein Platz mehr für Koi's.


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Koi und Schwimmteich*



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich quackende __ Frösche haben will.



Och, es gibt auch Tiere im Teich, die keinen Krach machen (wobei ich Froschquaken nicht als Krach empfinde). Ringelnattern z.B. oder Gelbrandkäferlarven. Oder __ Egel.


----------



## lotharw (15. März 2014)

Hallo Heiko,

der NG-filtergraben und Koi,das passt nicht zusammen,eine Bekannte hatte auch das Problem,ihr starben regelmäsig die Koi.
Ein Fischtierarzt war ihr ständiger Gast und der konnte das Fischsterben nicht beenden.
Erst ein großer Patronenfilter mit Vortex,Pflanzenfilter,UVC und Belüftung konnte das beenden.
Ich baue einen Teichfilter immer nach dem größten Verschmutzer,in dem Fall den Koi,die nach dem Filterumbau mal richtig Nachwuchs
produzierten.Also die Filtergröße nie auf zu klein machen.

Und Schleusen und Ähliches,das den Filterkreislauf stören könnte,nicht einbauen,immer Durchlaufen lassen,24 Std./Tag.
Eine Spülrinne hat im Teich nichts zu suchen,die Boden-Form in verbindung mit Bodenablauf und wühlenden Koi halten 
den Teich einigermaßen sauber.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## tomsteich (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

Koi in einem Schwimmteich mit NG-Filtergraben passen schon zusammen, vorausgesetzt(!) natürlich, es ist alles richtig gebaut und es wird nicht vom Besatz her übertrieben. Meine 12 Koi (bei ca 50.000 Liter Volumen) fühlen sich seit vielen Jahren wohl und ich habe auch stets perfekte Wasserwerte und die ganze Badesaison über klare Sicht bis auf den Grund.

Es ist nicht sinnvoll die Fische während des Badens in den FG zu schicken. Diese würden nur den Boden aufwühlen, was absolut kontraproduktiv ist. Abgesehen davon ist in einem dicht bewachsenem Graben ohnehin kein Platz. Die neugierigen Koi haben auch mit meinen planschenden Kindern überhaupt kein Problem. Die Fische lassen sich von diesen sogar vom Schwimmreif aus mit Koisticks füttern.


----------

